# When it's all said and done.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing else will matter. What religion you belong to won't matter. What group you were a part of won't matter. The one thing that will stand the test of time is do you have a relationship with Jesus Christ.

Is Jesus Christ your Lord & Savior? Salvation comes thru him only. A church can't save you. A religion can't save you. A pastor can't save you. Only Jesus Christ and what he did on that cross. Look to Jesus Christ.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

F&C,

One area that I feel most christians fail in is allowing Christ to be the lord of our lives. One thing I disagree with the baptist churches, and yes, I go to a baptist church, is they tend to focus soley on getting people saved. Getting people to "walk the isle". Yet discipleship is to correctly done.

Our church focuses on "topical" teachings instead of exojesus teachings, which is soley focusing on the scriptures. Our men's group is always looking for the next best teaching tool like "how to be a better husband" or "are you the father that you should be?" While these in themselves are not bad, we are failing to focus on the scritpures.

Anyway, my point is to be a complete christian, I must not only be saved by the grace of God through Jesus Christ, I must also study His word and become a disciple.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

"Anyway, my point is to be a complete christian, I must not only be saved by the grace of God through Jesus Christ, I must also study His word and become a disciple."

I knew better than to read this thread, but I did anyway. No, I won't be around to debate the right/wrong of your statement.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> "Anyway, my point is to be a complete christian, I must not only be saved by the grace of God through Jesus Christ, I must also study His word and become a disciple."
> 
> I knew better than to read this thread, but I did anyway. No, I won't be around to debate the right/wrong of your statement.


What is wrong? Please explain?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I want to explain my reply better. It is confusion and I meant to say that we are saved by Faith along in Christ Jesus and nothing more. What I meant to say after that is we should then allow Jesus to be lord of our lives by becoming disciples of him, by reading the bible and praying. I'm sorry if it was confusing. I should proof read before I hit the submit button. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

so .. what does 'a relationship with Jesus Christ' mean ?? 

my question to myself each night ... what did you do today that showed you are His disciple? did you do anything that might have caused others to turn from Jesus?

examination of conscience.
peace


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I often think to myself. "What was the thief and Jesus discussing before they both passed"..

Grace. 

Jesus took him to heaven with him. He didn't have to work for it. It was personal..


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> "Anyway, my point is to be a complete christian, I must not only be saved by the grace of God through Jesus Christ, I must also study His word and become a disciple."
> 
> I knew better than to read this thread, but I did anyway. No, I won't be around to debate the right/wrong of your statement.


Then why post? Speak your mind or go.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

tngbmt said:


> so .. *what does 'a relationship with Jesus Christ' mean ?? *
> 
> my question to myself each night ... *what did you do today that showed you are His disciple? *
> 
> ...


That took me a while to find out. But when I did, everything in my life and mentality changed.

Tried, but I failed. I am still working on this!!

Yes.

finkikin


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Anyone ever wonder*

Why us Christians are held to higher standards?

Once again, nobody said this was going to be easy. Just worth it..

We are constantly scrutinized foe everything we do, everything we say and the feelings we hold. We are constantly being scorned for our beliefs and doctrines.

It's tough being a Christian or Christ like... Jesus said he was sending us out as lambs into a wolf pack. Be ready. Be diligent. Know where you stand and what you stand for. Expect to be persecuted. In ways you never dreamed could be possible.

God doesn't give us things that we can just handle.. he gives us more than we can handle for a reason.

So we have to trust him when he says he is in full control. For his reason.. for his purpose.. in his own time.. in his own way. Thank the good lord for Grace. We are all covered under it.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Seeker said:


> Why us Christians are held to higher standards?
> 
> Once again, nobody said this was going to be easy. Just worth it..
> 
> ...


Thank you Seeker. This covers many here including me and my walk.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Nothing else will matter. What religion you belong to won't matter. What group you were a part of won't matter. The one thing that will stand the test of time is do you have a relationship with Jesus Christ.
> 
> Is Jesus Christ your Lord & Savior? Salvation comes thru him only. A church can't save you. A religion can't save you. A pastor can't save you. Only Jesus Christ and what he did on that cross. Look to Jesus Christ.


 Why don't you go tell that to Shaggy Dog after you and ATC tried to tear his beliefs down for NO reason. Atc apologized and I didn't read the thread any further, so if you apologized I do to you as well.:headknock


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

We all walk this walk a little different than the other. It's understandable. We are human. The only reason we do not kill each other off is because of the book of Romans. The only reason each one of us are here reading this board still... Is the Book of Romans. Paul persecuted Christians.. Killed Christians.. With great pleasure I might add... And God stopped him in his tracks.. Literally.. Blinded him to show him just how dark it is.. Then Jesus sent a Christian to simply pray for Paul. Pray for his soul. Once he did.. And Paul could then see.. The remorse was unexplainable. 

What did Paul think for three solid days blind.. Total darkness. 

A pure example of helplessness. No where to go. No Christians to ridicule and kill. 

God changed that man. God stopped him in his tracks and used him to write the most astonishing book of the bible. That's what God did for his purpose. 

And I am so thankful.. It helps the days get better and better..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The Christian ideal has not been tried and found wanting..
It has been found difficult and left untried..

G. K. Chesterton


----------

